# Moral- On my shop wall for years



## Gordon (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## kuhncw (Dec 4, 2021)

That's a good one.  Thanks Gordon.

Chuck


----------



## redhunter350 (Dec 5, 2021)

Here’s mine !


----------



## Soundguy (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## STEVEJ (Dec 6, 2021)

Gordon said:


> View attachment 131601


I don`t get it!


----------



## Joe (Dec 6, 2021)

I have two. 

The first is from my dearest, it says "Trust me, I know what I'm doing".  She rigidly mounted it upside down and crooked. 

The second is a bracelet a lovely young nurse gave me when I arrived at the hospital. 

John


----------



## oldengineguy (Dec 6, 2021)

I  have three " Beware my son of   good enough"    " If it don't look right - it ain't " and  " There are 2 ways to do  job---  My way and the wrong way". Colin


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 6, 2021)

Gordon---It kind of looks like "He who dies with the most toys wins."---Brian


----------



## Gordon (Dec 6, 2021)

The message is that we have a shop full of big expensive machines and we end up making a little model machine.


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi All,
This was something that was on the shop wall in a place I worked at years ago.

We the Unskilled,
Lead by the Unqualified,
Have been doing so much,
With so little,
For so Long,
We now attempt the Impossible,
With Nothing.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Richard Carlstedt (Dec 6, 2021)

I have had this on my shop walls for over 35 years 
I call it 'inspiration" 
Rich


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 6, 2021)

This is one I seen in another shop.

                                                Terms Strictly Cash Only.
Credit will only be given to people who are accompanied by all Great Grand parents

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## JohnBDownunder (Dec 7, 2021)

On the back of my computer in the office as a Quality Assurance Officer / Auditor or whatever other label the company decided. Honestly, as long as the company kept their 5 tick logo it was all good.

"*We Do PRECISION Guesswork"*

I love retirement!
John B


----------



## Richard Hed (Dec 7, 2021)

mine is, "If if ain't porn, I won't read it!"


----------



## MRA (Dec 7, 2021)

Here's mine.  I'd like to say the kids got it for me, but I'm afraid I found it on the internet and printed it for my own moral support.  You might notice it's tucked around a corner out of direct line of sight.  If I ever crack, you'll hear about it in the papers.


----------



## Mike1 (Dec 7, 2021)

The workshop I worked in before retirement had this sign on the wall.


----------



## nealeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Maybe not as funny but certainly true:

"Pay a bit too little for a tool and you remember it every time you use it. Pay a bit too much for a tool and you forget it the first time you use it."


----------



## Darthtrader (Dec 7, 2021)

*The six phases of a Corporate Project:*
Enthusiasm
Dissolusion
Panic
Search for the guilty
Punishment of the innocent
Praise and honors for the non-involved


----------



## almega (Dec 7, 2021)

Adarthtrader:  I have seen that one except that the word is Disillusion rather than Dissolusion. In my many years in the corporate world, that seemed to be a common theme. A codicil to that is to wait to do anything until near the deadline and then beg for an extension or claim it could not be done in the time allowed.
When I received my degree I was handed a small bag of marbles. Each time I received a promotion I was to throw one of the marbles away and once I had lost all of my marbles I could be CEO.
I had two placards on my wall:
"Anything worth doing is worth doing right."
"Can't Never Did Anything."


----------



## RM-MN (Dec 7, 2021)

nealeb said:


> "Pay a bit too little for a tool and you remember it every time you use it. Pay a bit too much for a tool and you forget it the first time you use it."


This saying used to be mostly true but bean counters have managed to take the good companies who made outstanding tools for a reasonable price and turn them into expensive tools that have no more quality than the cheaper alternatives.


----------



## almega (Dec 7, 2021)

RM-MN said:


> This saying used to be mostly true but bean counters have managed to take the good companies who made outstanding tools for a reasonable price and turn them into expensive tools that have no more quality than the cheaper alternatives.


While I believe this to be true to a large degree, there are quality tools available, but for our purposes and budgets as hobbyists, they are quite dear for our pockets, and so we either settle for something of lesser quality, to be thrown away when used up, or we patiently search the used market and estate sales for usable quality items.


----------



## ChazzC (Dec 7, 2021)

This one has been with me for over 30 years and it's still applicable:


----------



## Darthtrader (Dec 7, 2021)

One that probably fits us all at one time or another comes from Petronius Arbiter in 210 BC:
_*We tend to meet any new challenge by reorganizing, for it gives a warm feeling while creating the illusion of progress.*_


----------



## roncohudd (Dec 7, 2021)

almega said:


> While I believe this to be true to a large degree, there are quality tools available, but for our purposes and budgets as hobbyists, they are quite dear for our pockets, and so we either settle for something of lesser quality, to be thrown away when used up, or we patiently search the used market and estate sales for usable quality items.


On the wall of an old friends auto salvage wall: 
OUR CREDIT MANAGER IS HELEN WATE. IF YOU WANT CREDIT GO TO HELEN WATE


----------



## Muggs (Dec 7, 2021)

roncohudd said:


> OUR CREDIT MANAGER IS HELEN WATE. IF YOU WANT CREDIT GO TO HELEN WATE


LOL, my best friend's family had an auto body shop and that was on a plaque in the waiting room.
I think attributed to John Wayne, my favorite saying that i have seen on many walls is; "Life's hard; it's even harder if you're stupid!"


----------



## justintime (Dec 7, 2021)

Many humorous and thoughtful quotes. Here is one I have tried
to follow since I saw it many years ago, “Never believe anything you 
think ! “.


----------



## Piston_Broke (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## skydelph (Dec 7, 2021)

'Whenever I get the urge to exercise, I lie down until the feeling passes away.' - Mark Twain.
It applies to any plan that has no: 'shut up and calculate!' stage.


----------



## stragenmitsuko (Dec 7, 2021)

Dirty hands Clean money ....

I love that one .

All those so called mechanics on youtube with their sissy gloves should look at that .


----------



## L98fiero (Dec 7, 2021)

In a shop I had years ago there was a sign on the wall;
SHOP RATES
$60 per hour
If you watch, $90 per hour
If you make suggestions, $120 per hour
If you want to help, whatever that shop charges.


----------



## dnalot (Dec 7, 2021)

Last words of a fool "WATCH THIS"

Mark T


----------



## RM-MN (Dec 7, 2021)

almega said:


> While I believe this to be true to a large degree, there are quality tools available, but for our purposes and budgets as hobbyists, they are quite dear for our pockets, and so we either settle for something of lesser quality, to be thrown away when used up, or we patiently search the used market and estate sales for usable quality items.


I believe this quote by Terry Pratchett is appropriate in this situation.

"
The reason that the rich were so rich, Vimes reasoned, was because they managed to spend less money.

Take boots, for example. He earned thirty-eight dollars a month plus allowances. A really good pair of leather boots cost fifty dollars. But an affordable pair of boots, which were sort of OK for a season or two and then leaked like hell when the cardboard gave out, cost about ten dollars. Those were the kind of boots Vimes always bought, and wore until the soles were so thin that he could tell where he was in Ankh-Morpork on a foggy night by the feel of the cobbles.

But the thing was that good boots lasted for years and years. A man who could afford fifty dollars had a pair of boots that’d still be keeping his feet dry in ten years’ time, while the poor man who could only afford cheap boots would have spent a hundred dollars on boots in the same time and would still have wet feet."


----------



## Tug40 (Dec 7, 2021)

“If more than one person is responsible for a mistake, nobody will be at fault”
And,,,,,if you die with the most toys, you’re still dead.


----------



## stragenmitsuko (Dec 7, 2021)

something like this


----------



## JohnBDownunder (Dec 8, 2021)

Regrading the parting off problem poster #27, The only one I do not relate to is the hero. Frequently relate to The Coward but working on getting my set-up rigid, rigid and rigider. (Yeah I know Mr spellcheck that ain't a word!) Just part of the joys of cheap mini lathes methinks.


----------



## GrahamJTaylor49 (Dec 8, 2021)

Mine is " A person who never made a mistake never made anything".
So Very True.


----------



## grahamgollar (Dec 8, 2021)

Ignorance is curable, stupidity is forever.


----------



## skydelph (Dec 8, 2021)

RM-MN said:


> I believe this quote by Terry Pratchett is appropriate in this situation.
> 
> "
> The reason that the rich were so rich, Vimes reasoned, was because they managed to spend less money.
> ...


Right
"This was the Captain Samuel Vimes 'Boots' theory of socioeconomic unfairness" - Terry Pratchett's wise irony.
The one who doesn't wear shoes, must be the richest man.


----------



## almega (Dec 8, 2021)

How about this one:
The smart person learns from his mistakes, while the wise person learns from others' mistakes.


----------



## skydelph (Dec 8, 2021)

almega said:


> How about this one:
> The smart person learns from his mistakes, while the wise person learns from others' mistakes.


Disagree 
A good part of wisdom is made from own mistakes.


This quote is missing it's context, probably.


----------



## Nikhil Bhale (Dec 8, 2021)

This was posted in Engine control room of a ship I worked many years back.


----------



## Darthtrader (Dec 8, 2021)

Knowledge is knowing what to say; Wisdom is knowing when to say it.

Progress occurs when preparation meets opportunity


----------



## ajoeiam (Dec 8, 2021)

It cost me a good dollar when I learned two business rules. 
1. The rule of 7 'P's. 
Proper previous planning prevents piss poor performance 
2. The lack of foresight on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part.

Find they're not bad life rules as well.


----------



## Gary Martin (Dec 8, 2021)

I was a test pilot.  My desk sign was “Never make the same mistake once.”  The back of my business card said”Learn from the mistakes of others. You won’t live long enough to make them all yourself!”


----------



## almega (Dec 8, 2021)

skydelph said:


> Disagree
> A good part of wisdom is made from own mistakes.


Aaaah, then you are a smart person.


----------



## jpdenver (Dec 8, 2021)

Here is mine:


----------



## metalmangler (Dec 8, 2021)

skydelph said:


> This quote is missing it's context, probably.


'Good judgment comes from experience; experience comes from bad judgment'


----------



## lee webster (Dec 8, 2021)

My mother bought me a small sign to pin to the wall.
To err is human
but
to foul things up completely requires a computer.


----------



## animal12 (Dec 8, 2021)

when your through learning , your through 

experience is something you don't have until the day after you need it .

animal


----------



## Paul Gibeault (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## awake (Dec 8, 2021)

almega said:


> When I received my degree I was handed a small bag of marbles. Each time I received a promotion I was to throw one of the marbles away and once I had lost all of my marbles I could be CEO.



The equivalent sayings in academia: When you move from the faculty to administration, in the first year you stop writing; in the second year you stop reading; in the third year you stop thinking. But as soon as you return to the faculty, suddenly you regain all credibility.

Coincidentally, I have been a university administrator for >10 years now ... !


----------



## tractor162003 (Dec 8, 2021)

There is never enough time to do it right, but there is enough time to do it over.

That is how we worked.

Tom


----------



## Richard Hed (Dec 9, 2021)

skydelph said:


> Disagree
> A good part of wisdom is made from own mistakes.
> 
> 
> This quote is missing it's context, probably.


I thimpfk that a smart person lerns from books which is a compendium of other peoples learning from yet other people's mistakes and their own mistakes too


----------



## skydelph (Dec 9, 2021)

Richard Hed said:


> I thimpfk that a smart person lerns from books which is a compendium of other peoples learning from yet other people's mistakes and their own mistakes too


Yes, the books are the sea of knowledge to learn and also to call for an adventure. To draw a path (a plan) for your future experiences.
What I have learnt about wisdom, that it comes from brain-heart interaction.
Brain may contain long term memories by only several neurons. Those memories are coming to your consciousness triggered by smells, sounds etcetera, which bring emotions. something that you have lived before.
And the heart is responsible for emotions. Whatever you have in you values hierarchy will act first.
That's why brain-heart contains personal experiences, and thus ones own wisdom, not the whole knowledge of the books that came through the mind.


----------



## bufferbrown (Dec 9, 2021)

Don't Assume or you'll make an ASS out of U and ME.

And If you need a tool and don't buy it you'll pay for it and won't have it.


----------



## STEVEJ (Dec 9, 2021)

Gary Martin said:


> I was a test pilot.  My desk sign was “Never make the same mistake once.”  The back of my business card said”Learn from the mistakes of others. You won’t live long enough to make them all yourself!”


I like that one!


----------



## burkLane (Dec 9, 2021)

Not on the wall but I often think this!

I am skilled enough to take it apart.
Patient enough to put it back together.
And smart enough to hide the extra parts.


----------



## capjak (Dec 9, 2021)

From my ninth grade science classroom back in 1954, "A wise man knows how little he knows."


----------



## djswain1 (Dec 9, 2021)

From the woodworking teacher on my preparatory yacht & boat building course at college. "Keep it as long as you can for as long as you can"


----------



## Poppy Ott (Dec 9, 2021)

“The life so short, the craft so long to learn.”


----------



## almega (Dec 10, 2021)

djswain1 said:


> From the woodworking teacher on my preparatory yacht & boat building course at college. "Keep it as long as you can for as long as you can"


That works for a happy marriage as well.


----------

